# Help! what's going on with my follies?



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello all,

Hope you don't mind me writing but I'm going mad thinking and worryinging. I'm on my second iui try with injections. Went for scan on day 11 two follies on each ovary - 1.5 cm. Yippee.
Went for scan on day 11 and they found alot of fluid, saggy follies on right ovary (1.4 & 2.1) and irregular shaped follies on left (2.1 & 1.7). Does this mean I have ovulated before HCG injection which is planned for today.

After much discussion cons has said to go ahead with with basting on Monday to give it a go as we have come this far.

Hope someone can help,

Good luck all

Love 
LizG​


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

liz,
   sorry i really dont know the answer to your question but i wish you   for monday i shall keep my fingers crossed for you honey sorry i was not much   keep me posted.
love and loads of   nicky xx.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Dear Nicky,

Thanks Nicky, it was nice to hear from you.  We went ahead and had our basting today. I have been taking it easy and have had DH running around doing the things he wouldn't normally be doing. Well you have to make some good out the situation!

Just the waiting game now but fingers crossed.  Time now for lots of  . Yippe!!

Take care 

Love Liz
XXX


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi LizG  

Sending you lots of     for your 2ww - hope it works for you!



Elodie
x


----------



## Hidyhi (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Liz

When I was going through treatment i found all these anomalies really frustrating and tried to take out as much of the uncertainties as possible. For this reason I did ovulation kits to find out if I thought I was going to go early etc for myself - in fact this made me delay basting by a day on our successful treatment #2. I know the clinic has the final say, but we know our bodies best - don't we?

Good luck
Heidi


----------

